# Sub wanted McHenry Co. IL. easy money



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been helping out my 'Mentor' with this site. It is too far for me to drive especially if there's a snow storm (1 hour awayand my triton V10 is thirsty). This is a brand new building with perfect pavement for plowing. This is not hourly, you get a set price and this will be your site. I can plow this lot in under one hour so the pay is good compared to getting todays hourly wage. This site will need salt-this is also at a set price. They want this lot wet (retail customers) so be prepared to salt the days after snow fall.
So if you live up there near McHenry Co. let me know. This is a great gig that will eventully get you more sites. (Big franchised company)
P.S. leave me a phone number. [email protected]
Thank you, PLOWZILLA


----------



## SilveradoMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*McHenry county*

I have a 2004 2500 HD silverado with a 7.6 Boss super duty
and an 2004 S 10 with a 6 ft poly
Let me know where the location is
I am out by Rockford willing to travel if the $$ are there.
Can salt also
Thanks Vic
815 509 1225 :waving:


----------



## Rhinohd (Sep 7, 2004)

I am in McHenry County (Lake in the Hills) I don't have a salter but am very interested in picking up anything I can. If you need me, PM me and I will give you my number there.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

*McHenry sub*



Rhinohd said:


> I am in McHenry County (Lake in the Hills) I don't have a salter but am very interested in picking up anything I can. If you need me, PM me and I will give you my number there.


 Rhinohd, I tried to PM you but for some reason it would not let me. So I'll try to contact you this way. Anyway the job is in Round Lake Beach, close to RTe. 134 & Rte. 12. It has to be salted and before I got my spreader I used a push spreader that worked well. You would only need to spread 5 or 6 bags. If you get this message and are still interested E-mail me [email protected] Please keep in mind that this could lead to more of the same accounts up in your area. Thank you, Glen B.


----------



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

*plowing*

I'm interested in that lot. That site is in the middle of my routes.I have 3 trucks with spreaders and 2 subs. No problem !!


----------



## Rhinohd (Sep 7, 2004)

That lot is way out of my way. Sorry I couldn't help...


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

*This Thread Has Been Filled.*



Rhinohd said:


> That lot is way out of my way. Sorry I couldn't help...


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO DELETE THREADS? THIS HAS BEEN FILLED AND I WOULD FEEL BAD IF SOMONE REPLIED.


----------

